# Pliny's photo thread.



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

It is about time Pliny got his own photo thread. 
Enjoy life according to Pliny!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

The saga continues....


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

And a few more....


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Pliny has such a personality! I really enjoyed his pictures.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Hehehe! So adorable! I love the ones of him in the hood, and the captions are perfect!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Pliny in da hood! Woot! Woot!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Those hoodie pictures are just too cute!!! And such a cute hedgie bottom! Thank you for the pictures.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Pliny has such neat quills! I know that's a very strange thing to say :? 
Please post more pictures!! ^_^


----------



## layleyy (Oct 12, 2011)

The first hoodie picture... so adorable!!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I love that Pliny reenacted the card! :lol: 

And Hoody Pliny is so stylish! Such a little cutie-pie.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny thinks hedgie-daddy is his personal jungle-gym. He loves to crawl all over him; he also loves to poop on him :lol: :mrgreen: 
We went for our annual wellness visit. He was given a clean bill of health. He has been having some bowel issues lately; nothing in his diet has changed, and the stool sample didn't show any bacteria. Some days he is constipated, others he has diarrhoea. Sigh, poor monkey.
Anyway, here are some new photos of the poop monster.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Last night Pliny decided to ignore winter by snuggling into his fleece bag.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

And more....


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Awww I agree with Pliny winter can suck :lol:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Hedgie-Daddy doesn't seem to mind being "used.' Heeeeeeeeeeee The pictures are wonderful. I especially like the ones where he is peeking out of his hedgie bag.Thank you!


----------



## nualasmom (Nov 13, 2011)

Soooo cute! looks like you enjoy taking pics of your hedgie as much as the rest of us! you got some good ones. I really like the ones of Pliny in the hood and the one that he's "suspiciously looking around the house" LOL. Looking forward to some more pics


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

Pliny is such a cutie! He looks like he's so mischievous ^_^


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Love a good hedgie bum! Plinys' adorable!!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

I finally got a new camera; my old one died over a year ago. Now I can take photos of the Plinster with something other than my phone!


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

And some more...


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

even more!


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

DEMS TOOFS.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

TOOFERS! Adorable!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

I love the duckie pictures! And the shoulder picture! Brought smiles to my face.  

Pliny is a little ham


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

Pliny got a new roommate 3 weeks ago. Titus is a 2-3 year old Turkish Van cross whom my boyfriend and I adopted from Whisker Rescue in Red Deer, Alberta. 
I've loved Turkish Vans every since I saw them all over Turkey in 2010. They are usually described as a 'dog in a cat suit' and are nicknamed the swimming cats (Titus has gone for a dip yet, but he is obsessed with water and is perfectly happy to have you splash water all over him).
The two boys are getting on just fine. Pliny completely ignores Titus, usually bowls right through whenever I take him out Titus was very confused by Pliny at first, but now he mostly ignores him. The two of them took a nap with me this afternoon, one on either side! :lol: 
Anyway, here are some photos of the goofs.


----------



## ThePliny (Jun 3, 2010)

and some more...


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Awe.....they are both very cute.


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awwwwww, that's so cute!!! Our kitten also loves water; he splashes his water bowl with his paw until it's all spilled, and then he gets thirsty and tries to drink out of the fish tank... :roll: However, our kitten seems to be afraid of Regina. I introduced them once, and Regina pricked his nose, and he got scared, and now he's curious but wary... :lol:


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I totally love your pictures


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Adorable!


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

Ahhw the picture on this page with the little teeth, so cute :lol: and great cat by the way.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Such sweet pictures. I love Titus' eyes!


----------

